# Upcoming Bee Keeping Classes



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

You might want to check with your local extension office... but here are a few classes listed on the University of Arkansas Agricultural Extension service web site.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Here is the NWA Flyer if your interested.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

and in North Carolina.............


http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/education/courses-bee-schools


----------

